# Some cat-walking tales (cats can run really, really fast!)



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

How many people here take your cats on walks. If so, care to share some interesting/fun/exciting/adventurous stories?

I was taking Newt for her walk last week. She happened to spot something in the distance, about 100 feet away. Knowing she's on a leash, she doesn't bolt, so she simply started trotting a little faster. I start jogging to keep up, and Newt starts moving faster. I think to myself, I'll let her have some fun and I explode in a full sprint, wondering if Newt could keep up. Well it was the other way around - not even close, actually... Newt takes off like a rocket, and from about 5 feet behind me, blows past me and reaches the end the 15 ft leash length ahead of me in about two seconds. I doubt I could've kept up even if I were a trained athlete. So lesson learned: don't challenge a cat to a sprint (even a slightly overweight one). As fast as I thought they ran indoors from one random room to another, it's nowhere near as fast as they can run outdoors, in open space.

Another time, I was caught in a sudden cloudburst. Newt promptly hid under the closest parked car. I couldn't exactly crawl underneath alongside her. It wasn't easy to coax her out into the rain again, and I eventually half-dragged her back home. The end result was that I was much wetter than she was by the time we got back indoors.

Oh, and trying to have a conversation with other people who are walking their dogs, that's always an unpredictable experience.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I walk Munch. He loves it. I posted a thread with a video about it last weekend. And boy, do we ever get looks and questions about it! He only trots tho. I haven't seen him try to run yet.


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

I've never done it in the past, but I took my cat, Bart, to the beach on Lake Superior a couple of weeks ago. 

I never thought about bringing a camera, but he was laying in the sand, his head going back and forth watching the waves break. They were tiny 3-4" waves, but he was kind of scared of them and liking them all at the same time. He ate grass, and watched the seagulls. 

I'm going to get a couple of "cat-walking-jackets" instead of the harness, which I don't trust. If I lost my cat on a walk I would die.

I just watched "Harry & Tonto" this afternoon. I've never seen it before. That was one well-trained cat on a leash!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

When our cat (now deceased) was getting older, she was rather lazy most of the time...stayed upstairs in the sleeping area most of the day and then down to the main part of the house later in the day. She was a big (@25 pounds) scaredy cat and didn't like men (except my husband) and didn't like more than 2 people in the room at a time. We had baby gates up for human baby reasons and the cat was carried inside the gated area. People could just step over the gate for convenience. My brother in law came to visit-so male and more than 2 people in the room and she totally freaked out and jumped over the gate and zipped out of the room and up the stairs so fast it was unbelievable. We really didn't even know that she could jump that high anymore.
Not an walking outside story, but I thought it kind of fit in with theme here.


----------

